# Webspace für wmv Videos



## Tachoscheibe (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß dieses Thema passt evtl. nicht wirklich in dieses Forum allerdings bin ich schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Webspaceanbieter der wmv Videos unterstützt. 
Wäre super wenn jemand einen kennt und diesen hier postet.

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. August 2004)

Hi

1. Das HTML-Forum war für diese Frage nun wirklich nicht der richtige Ort, gell.
2. Jeder Webspace "kann" WMV-Dateien.  
3. Wo wir grad mal wieder beim Thema "Alles für Umme" sind. WO krieg ich ein kostenloses Cabrio,
eine kostenlose Villa, eine kostenlose Freundin und ein kostenloses tägliches Candlelight-Diner?


----------

